# Mrs P



## sunnyjoe1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello everyone, i,m new today to expat so bear with me please. My husband and I are moving to Hurgarda later in the year.Can anyone give me any information on good English schools and Hospitals near the area.If anyone finds it works better to home tutor we would be grateful of any information regarding that too
Many thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Have a look through the forum as we answered questions on this very subject in the past couple of days,
maiden


----------

